# What is the LEAP diet?



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

What is the LEAP diet and how does it differ from the Cooking for IBS diet? I tried to find a web site but I don't think it was the right one - went to children's educational software site?????Thanks.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

ag5t - it was great talking with you the other day. Here is the web address for the Leap informaion. http://www.nowleap.com Also, check out some of the other posts under this section and you will find a wealth of information. Best of luck Audrey


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

The LEAP diet differs from the Eating For IBS diet in that the LEAP diet is specialized to the individual.The blood test component of the program finds out YOUR food intolerances and then builds the diet around what you can eat without reaction.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AG.Yep, if you look you will see that LEAP goes beyond a "diet", it is an integrated Disease Management Program for a specific population of patients. That population could be described most simply as people who have been told they have Irritable Bowel Syndrome and who have diarrheic-symptoms (persistent episodic diarrhea or cyclic diarrhea and constipation symptoms). Tools for patient selection, assessment of symptom provocation, optimized personalized specific dietary structure, stress and anxiety reduction tools, and outcome assessment tools, are part-andparcel to the approach, whether done in the doctors office (a doctor who ahs begun using the LEAP protocols after in servicing) or under the supervision of a Dietician (such as in the HomeCare program available).When the program is implemented via a facility based provider under direct supervision, many insurance programs pay for the in vitro testing for food and chemical sensitivities (the test is proprietary to the LEAP protocol).if you have any questions you can call the toll free number on the site or send in the Symptom Survey and either a dietician or the program coordinator will get back with you to answer any questions.MNL


----------

